# Maui has gone to the bridge.....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

As many of you know Maui, was a foster puppy of mine who had a grade 5/6 heart mummur, he passed tonight doing what he loved. He was at his grandma's running and playing with his friends and laid down closed his eyes and passed. You will be miss dearly sweet boy!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My heart just dropped when I saw the post title.... you gave him a wonderful life Mary... so sad it was so short though.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh No! Godspeed Maui.....

Had he been ailing lately?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh No! So very sorry. Glad he passed doing what he loved.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Oh No! Godspeed Maui.....
> 
> Had he been ailing lately?


No, I got an email last week saying he was doing so well, he was up to 65 pounds and walking 2 miles a day.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

It was going to happen sooner than later I suppose. At least he didn't have to suffer. It is still soooooooooooo sad!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sad to hear this. Godspeed sweetheart. You touched so many of us!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

here is one of my favorite pictures of him.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a sweet face... poor sweet baby


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, that just open the flood waters.........oh man!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Mary, I am so sorry to hear this. You were just telling me about him. At least he had a fulfilled life and he was much loved. Hugs going your way.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Mary so soon, at least he was loved and well took care of.

That picture of him made me cry, so young to go...Run hard at the bridge sweet Maui!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh no, Mary. No. I am so sorry for Maui's new owner. What a brave lady to take on the sick puppy. I am going to miss hearing about him though. He was one of my favorites.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Steve will do a moving and most spectacular tribute to Maui and this is certainly no replacement but I felt so moved by his passing that I just wanted to offer a symbol of my heartfelt emotion.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

What a BEAUTIFUL dog! How old was he? He was gorgeous!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this and am crying over such a sweet boy leaving way to soon. To me he reminded me so much of Cruiser in looks and temperment. I remember all the pictures you posted of him. May he be running and playing at the bridge with all the other pups no longer getting tired too soon. 

MJ that is a beautiful picture. I am sure it will give his family some comfort. 

Run free sweet Maui, you were loved by many people.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry Mary. He was beautiful and so loved.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Mary, I'm so sorry to hear this. Hugs to you and many thanks for all you did for him. Godspeed, sweet boy, and run free.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Maggies mom said:


> here is one of my favorite pictures of him.


RIP Maui, you were a cute boy


----------



## makeupgirl (Sep 24, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers will be with you. I am sorry to hear about this sudden passing. It sounds like he really blessed your life when he was with you.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

poor pup. At least he had a loving home and he went quickly without pain. That's not so bad, considering.

Do you know what was actually wrong with his heart? A valve defect of some kind?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Mary, so sorry to hear about Maui, what a good looking boy

RIP Maui


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry to hear this news- what a lucky pup that he had such fun, loved days with you!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, so sorry to hear this but at least he died peacefully and doing what he loved to do.

Godspeed, Maui.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, I was shocked to read your post - so sorry.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maui had severe SAS. He was 10 months old.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Maui. What a beautiful red boy he was. I am sure everyone he touched in his short life is grieving. It must be comforting to know that you and his adoptive family gave him a normal life for his time here. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Maui!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Rest now sweet boy.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohhh,how very very sad.Tears pooring down here.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

10 mo. he was just a baby and what a beautiful baby! So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, Maui was a beautiful boy and I'm sure brought a lot of joy to everyone he met. Run free and play hard beautiful boy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet Maui. I am glad you were allowed to do what you loved to do! Your life was short, but wonderful.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Maui - he was such a good looking boy and so young.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What shocking news. I'm so sorry. But I am glad he was surrounded by people who love him, that his passing was peaceful, and that he was having fun right to the end.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

So, so sorry to hear this...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

This is such sad news. I'm so sorry.

Godspeed sweet little angel Maui.........


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Very sad to hear of Maui's passing. He was a beautiful dog.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Breaks my heart
Farewell sweet little angel Maui


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

such sad news, but such a beautiful red boy. maui, say hi to sandy and hooch for me.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

_Nau ko 'u aloha no kau a kau_
Our Love Is Yours For All Eternity
Play Hard Sweet Maui ~ Godspeed & Love 
Aloha


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So heartbreaking, even when you know it was just a matter of when, I wanted him to follow in Cruiser's footsteps and defy the odds.

Run free sweet boy!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry to hear bout little Maui. Run free sweet puppy.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG I knew that one day we would all read that Maui had passed but hoped it would be a long way off 
but somethings are just not meant to be but at least he lived life to the full
doing all that he enjoyed 
much better to lead an action packed short life than be wrapped in cotton wool and not allowed to do what he loved
sleep well sweet Maui run free in heaven with you new heart that beats strong


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry Mary! He was such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So very sad. So many things in this life are not fair but we know he is running free and happy at The Bridge. I am glad he had such a good life here before he went.
Bless you Mary.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry to hear this


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh, I am so, so sorry! What beautiful pup. Way too soon!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

As sad as I am, I'm so happy he was running and playing. These guys really touch your heart, don't they?


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Mary, I am sorry to hear about that! What a sweet picture!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

I am so sorry, I too, was praying Maui would beat all odds, but I am so happy he knew how loved he was and was doing what he loved right before he passed on. What a precious puppy!!!!

*Maui taught us all SO MUCH..how to enjoy each moment and to love your people!*


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My condolences on the loss of this beautiful youngster. That he passed away running and playing is a blessing; he was doing what young dogs should be doing. Rest in peace, Maui, and welcome to the lovely angel pack.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad to lose Maui at such a young age, a shock and heartbreak for those who loved him, but a good way for him to go to the bridge - knowing no pain, to be doing what he loved doing and then to lay down and go to sleep.

Run free play hard and sleep softly now Maui,


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to learn of the sad news. Play hard at the bridge sweet Maui!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about Maui. He was much too young. He was a beautiful boy. Thank you for giving him a wonderful life.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh bless his sweet soul. His was such a special story. I am so sorry to hear about him passing.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh.......what a sweet boy! Run free with a brand new heart, sweet Maui. Life is so unfair!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

That is the only way we could hope they go.
Godspeed Mauii. Play hard at the bridge.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Mary...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sad...I'm very sorry for you and his foster family.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone.... It was a rough night and day today, it just breaks my heart that he had to go so young.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry. : (


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So Sorry Mary that Maui's life was so short, he will have wonderful memories of his time with you and your handsome crew as he runs free at the bridge.RIP Dear sweet Maui.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - I'm so sorry. There's a child in heaven hugging him right now. ^j^ Some angels have furry tails.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet pup...


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Rest in Peace sweet Maui. So young but he sure touched many hearts. My condolences to you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

God love him, he was way to young for this death. But he had an angel---you--watching over him and making sure he enjoyed his time on earth to the end. That is a grand gift you gave him.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I was just showing my husband pics of Maui and Rio, and telling him they were 2 of my favourite pups, and I decided to check to see how Maui was doing, I found this thread, I must've missed it as at the time I was moving to Rio, and had no internet.

I am in tears, I know it's now old news, but it was still so hard to read.

He was such a precious little guy, thanks for everything you did for him.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry Mary, Maui run free with our beloved pups. The photo of him is just beautiful , such a handsome red head. RIP Maui


----------

